# تصميمات الاسبوع



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

_*اتمني ان التصميمات تعجبكم 
صلولي كتير *_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

واو تحفة تسلم ايدك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> واو تحفة تسلم ايدك



_*ميرسي يا باشا 
بس بردوا مهما تجاملي 
هتتفرمي اسئله علي الكرسي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## ستيفان (11 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة وجميلة 
سلمت ايدك 
تحياتي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ستيفان قال:


> روعة وجميلة
> سلمت ايدك
> تحياتي​



_*شكرا ليك ستيفان 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*ميرسي يا باشا *_
> 
> _*بس بردوا مهما تجاملي *_
> _*هتتفرمي اسئله علي الكرسي *_
> ...


 نو مش مجاملة هى تحفة فعلا 
ههههههههههههه
يبقى ربنا يدبر ساعتها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2009)

قي منتهى الروووعة بجد تسلم ايدك​


----------



## ارووجة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

رووعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> نو مش مجاملة هى تحفة فعلا
> ههههههههههههه
> يبقى ربنا يدبر ساعتها



_ميغسي بكووووووو30:
وبالنسبه لموضوع الاسئله :t30:
عفونا عنك 
هتفرج بس
ههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا قمر_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> قي منتهى الروووعة بجد تسلم ايدك​



_*ايه يا خالتي 
ايه التعليق ده 
امال انا عامل الموضوع ليه 
انتي بالذات تفحصي الصور وتقوليلي علي الملاحيظ اللي فيها 
امال انا هتعلم ازاي ؟
ولا انتي بتعلقي علي الصور تاديه واجب :smil8:

عيدي النظر يا كبيره المصممين *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> رووعة
> ربنا يباركك


_*
ال روعه ال
بصي لتصميماتي المتواضعه 
وبصي لتوقيعك الجبار

لا بقي انا عايز كل الجليتر اللي بتشتغلي بيهم 
علشان بصراحه عيني هتطلع عليهم 
بليز بليز :hlp:*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*ووووووووووواو ايه الجمال ده يا عياد
بجد تحففففه
سلم ايدك
وليك منى اجمد تقييم *


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جمال جدا يا عياد 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمى موهبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*ايه يا خالتي *_
> 
> _*ايه التعليق ده *_
> _*امال انا عامل الموضوع ليه *_
> ...


 دنا بتعلم منك 

صدقني حلوين قووووي

واحلى تقييم كمان علشان اثبتلك انهم روعة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 ديسمبر 2009)

يوووووة بيقولي ادي البعض الاول قبل ماديلك تاني 

بس ليك عندي تقييم ولو نسيتة فكرني بية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ووووووووووواو ايه الجمال ده يا عياد
> بجد تحففففه
> سلم ايدك
> وليك منى اجمد تقييم *



_*جمال عبد الناصر :smile01
منور الموضوع يا شويشنا :act19:
وميرسي علي التقيم 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمى موهبتك ​



_*ميرسي حبيبي 
تسلم ايدك علي التعليق الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حيانك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دنا بتعلم منك
> 
> صدقني حلوين قووووي
> 
> واحلى تقييم كمان علشان اثبتلك انهم روعة​



_*ال تتعلم مني الي :t39:
ربنا يعلي مقدراك :t23:
بس بلاش التواضع ده :mus25:*_​


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يوووووة بيقولي ادي البعض الاول قبل ماديلك تاني
> 
> بس ليك عندي تقييم ولو نسيتة فكرني بية​



_*وبعدين ...
كل مره كده 
ده تالت تقيم يتاكل عليا :boxing:
عاارفه لو نسيتي :act23:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وصل وزياده يا خالتي 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## marcelino (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايه ياعم الجمال دةةةةةةةةة*

*تسلم ايييدك*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه ياعم الجمال دةةةةةةةةة*
> 
> *تسلم ايييدك*
> ​



_*ما قولنا جمال عبد الناصر 
ميرسي يا جميل علي التقيم 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## yousteka (12 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووعة يا صديقي

تسلم ايديك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعة يا صديقي
> 
> تسلم ايديك​



_*شانكس يا صديقي :new8:
الموضع نور :59:
ربنا يباركك :giveup:*_​


----------



## Mary Gergees (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جميله اوووووووووى 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> جميله اوووووووووى
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك



_*ميرسي كتير يا قمر
ربا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*منتهى الروووعه

شكرا

السيد المسيح معاكم​​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الروووعه
> 
> شكرا
> 
> السيد المسيح معاكم​​*



_*تشكرات استاذنا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## bahaa_06 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*فى منتهى الروووعة*
* بجد تسلم ايدك*
*الله ينمى موهبتك لمجد اسمه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *فى منتهى الروووعة*
> * بجد تسلم ايدك*
> *الله ينمى موهبتك لمجد اسمه*​



_*ميرسي يا غالي 
وينمي موهبتك انت كمان 
تصميماتك جميله جدا 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*






جامد ده
ثانكس عياد​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

افضل تصميمات في الدنيا سانكس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic servant قال:


> افضل تصميمات في الدنيا سانكس





​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تصميمات جميله فعلا
ميرسي لتعبك
ومنتظرين دايما جديدك
يسوع يرعاك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------

